# Freezing cured meat?



## Allan28 (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm in the process of thawing some meat (muscle cut) for jerky, and will be using a Hi Mountain seasoning kit with cure. Once the meat is thawed in fridge, I'll marinate for 24 hours in the fridge before smoking. My question, hoping I don't have too much meat for my smoker, but if I do, can I freeze the extra marinated meat safely for another smoke?

The reason I ask, is I'm new to this where my first batch of ground meat for jerky, was too much for the smoker. Had about 1lb left over that was already mixed with a seasoning kit with cure, where I re-froze it, not knowing if this would be safe to use later?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2020)

You can store it in the refer for 24 hours, no problem, and smoke the next day....


----------



## Allan28 (Jan 25, 2020)

daveomak said:


> You can store it in the refer for 24 hours, no problem, and smoke the next day....



Thanks, but assuming you can't smoke within the next 24 hrs, is it safe to re freeze marinated meat and smoke at a later date?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2020)

Allan28 said:


> I'm in the process of thawing some meat (muscle cut) for jerky, and will be using a Hi Mountain seasoning kit with cure. Once the meat is thawed in fridge, I'll marinate for 24 hours in the fridge before smoking. My question, hoping I don't have too much meat for my smoker, but if I do, can I freeze the extra marinated meat safely for another smoke?
> 
> The reason I ask, is I'm new to this where my first batch of ground meat for jerky, was too much for the smoker. Had about 1lb left over that was already mixed with a seasoning kit with cure, where I re-froze it, not knowing if this would be safe to use later?




I had that problem when I thought I'd save a couple bucks 10 years ago, by buying an MES 30.
Then I made 10 pounds of Beef Sticks & could only get 7 pounds in my MES 30.
I would do like Dave said, and Fridge the extra & Smoke them the next day.
Then When they're all done and rested a couple days, freeze what you won't eat during the first week.

Bear


----------



## Allan28 (Jan 25, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I had that problem when I thought I'd save a couple bucks 10 years ago, by buying an MES 30.
> Then I made 10 pounds of Beef Sticks & could only get 7 pounds in my MES 30.
> I would do like Dave said, and Fridge the extra & Smoke them the next day.
> Then When they're all done and rested a couple days, freeze what you won't eat during the first week.
> ...



I understand that, but that's not the question. As I stated my first batch of ground jerky I had about 1lb extra that wouldn't fit in my smoker and was already mixed with seasoning and cure once thawed. Not having the time to smoke this extra lb., I re froze it, and figured I'd look into it to see it was safe to rethaw and smoke later, if not I'll  toss it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2020)

Allan28 said:


> I understand that, but that's not the question. As I stated my first batch of ground jerky I had about 1lb extra that wouldn't fit in my smoker and was already mixed with seasoning and cure once thawed. Not having the time to smoke this extra lb., I re froze it, and figured I'd look into it to see it was safe to rethaw and smoke later, if not I'll  toss it.




That's been asked a number of times here, before.
However you'll have to get the answer from those who paid attention to the answer, if there was an answer. I didn't stick around for the answer, because I wouldn't do that. I would do what I suggested above.

Sorry,
Bear


----------



## Allan28 (Jan 25, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That's been asked a number of times here, before.
> However you'll have to get the answer from those who paid attention to the answer, if there was an answer. I didn't stick around for the answer, because I wouldn't do that. I would do what I suggested above.
> 
> Sorry,
> Bear



If there is any doubt, I'll just toss it, as it's only 1 lb.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 25, 2020)

You will be fine freezing extra cured mix or using what you already froze . Just use within a couple weeks or the flavor will start to fade. Remix because some liquid will likely leach...JJ


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2020)

You can always use your oven to dry it.
Richie


----------



## Jcarter93 (May 8, 2021)

Allan28 said:


> I understand that, but that's not the question. As I stated my first batch of ground jerky I had about 1lb extra that wouldn't fit in my smoker and was already mixed with seasoning and cure once thawed. Not having the time to smoke this extra lb., I re froze it, and figured I'd look into it to see it was safe to rethaw and smoke later, if not I'll  toss it.


Frozen to thawed in the fridge, seasoned (in fridge) and frozen again will not be unsafe to eat.

It will drop the quality of the finished product down.

Basically, if it only got as cold as fridge temp you can refreeze safely


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2021)

I'll  add, " Refreeze once..."  to above. Even at Refer temps, there can be Bacterial Growth, especially in a kitchen refer that sees a lot of action. We see Milk Sour or Cold cuts get slimy. Usually its Spoilage Bacteria and no Safety issues but, there is a Risk....JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I'll  add, " Refreeze once..."  to above. Even at Refer temps, there can be Bacterial Growth, especially in a kitchen refer that sees a lot of action. We see Milk Sour or Cold cuts get slimy. Usually its Spoilage Bacteria and no Safety issues but, there is a Risk....JJ




Thank You for that JJ !!
It's been awhile, but I've seen sour milk & slippery lunchmeat in my Fridge.
I remember in our earlier Married days, Mrs Bear Bought a Pie from a Church Bake Sale. So I went and got a nice slice, and took it into the dimly lit living room to eat while watching TV. I had about half of the dish gone, and something didn't feel right, so I took it out to the kitchen & turned on the bright light. The pie was all moldy, so I ripped the fridge door open & grabbed a container of milk, and I started chugging it down, gulp, gulp----Whoa. That was enough---The Freaking Milk I'm using to wash it down was REAL SOUR---ECH--Yuck!!!! Bad Night !!!

Fast Forward----This didn't happen too often, as we've been married over 52 Years now!!!

Bear


----------



## Mmmm Meat (May 8, 2021)

Great story Bearcarver.  My wife and I once fed sour chunky milk to a two-year-old.  Sippy cup mix-up.  He didn't notice but we just gagged when we realized what had happened.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2021)

You learn to Smell the Milk after one or two gulps of Sour Milk. Strangely, I love the taste and tang of Cultured Butter...JJ


----------

